# pumpkin head scarecrow



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

That Is so cool . Great job


----------



## chas (Aug 15, 2005)

What exactly is the latex that everybody seems to use and where can I find it?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Chas,

I asked the same thing of Cassie last week, the answer that I received was that people are using 'carpet latex'. You can buy it for $5-10/pint in the paint department. One brand that was recommended was Elmers Carpet Adhesive. 

Related Thread


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Excellent! Excellent! Seems I and others before me have spawn a cottage industry of Pumpkin headed scarecrows! Excellent terryh142!!!


----------

